# Ragged, torn American flag used as scarf at Democrat 'Jumah Prayer' service



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A Muslim leader wears a ragged and tattered American flag as a scarf at the Democrat Jumah service in Charlotte, NC.
Credits: 
TheGatewayPundit.com


What was touted as a 20,000 strong Muslim Jumah prayer service, actually drew "several hundred" according to MSNBC.
Yet the lack of numbers didn't keep an unnamed Muslim participant from making what many view as a political statement during the gathering.
As seen at the very public gathering at nearby Charlotte's Marshall Park, one individual opted to pray using a faded, torn and ripped American flag as a scarf (click here for larger image).
*Men To The Front, Women To The Back...*
While the Democrats have accused the Republican Party of waging a so-called "war on women," there was no comment from the DNC as to explain why the Muslim women were segregated to the rear from the men by at least 100 feet at the Jumah.

http://www.examiner.com/article/rag...democrat-jumah-prayer-service?cid=db_articles


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I was about to unleash an expletive laced response... However upon closer examination, I don't believe its the flag. The flag doesn't have crossing red stripes, they're all horizontal and don't intersect, like this guys scarf. Looks more like a tablecloth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I was about to unleash an expletive laced response... However upon closer examination, I don't believe its the flag. The flag doesn't have crossing red stripes, they're all horizontal and don't intersect, like this guys scarf. Looks more like a tablecloth.


It's a keffiyeh.....EVERY guy in Saudi Arabia wears one, and they come in all sorts of different patterns;


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Please tell me thats a drone I here in the backround.
I think thats the old Papa Ginos table cloth.........


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Total BS. I don't see a flag there at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

No flag, just get in back of us and STFU or we will kill you with honor sweetie.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

anyone have a laser designator handy and an extra 5000 lb jdam?


----------

